# Battle for Middle Earth 2: Wrong disc inserted?



## jar12ro (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi all, I have a copy of BFME2 that I bought about one or two years ago from Wal-Mart (so I'm guessing it is a legitimate copy). I have not yet had a chance to play this game since my ancient Dell 3000 desktop from '03 could not play it without either a game.dat error or it slowing down so much that it would just freeze the entire computer. However, about a week ago I got a new Toshiba Qosmio X505-Q885 laptop which should be more than enough to handle it. I installed BFME2 'bout four days ago and ever since I have had a problem where whenever I try to play the game (using the disc 1, which is hardly scratched) an error message pops up saying "Wrong disc inserted, please insert correct disc and restart application." What can I do about this? I haven't seen any fixes for this on the web, or even any complaints concerning this and Windows 7 H-P. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you buy the dvd or cd version? If the cd version make sure it's actually cd 1 that you need to play and not cd 2 or 3 or whatever. You can also try reinstalling the game.


----------



## jar12ro (Nov 1, 2010)

No, I tried that. It's a PC/CD copy but it's only the first CD that's needed for the playing of the actual game, the 5 other discs are just for installation. Also it gets to the "menu" sort of screen with "Play, Check for Update, Read Me" and all those other things. It's only when I press play that it goes to the loading screen then the error message comes up. Thanks though.


----------



## jar12ro (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone else? Please? :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've got any disc emulation software installed (PowerISO, Daemon Tools, etc) or if you've created any virtual drives, unmount the drives, uninstall the emulator and reinstall the game. The anti-piracy system in some games detects the virtual drives and prevents the game from running.


----------

